# DirectX is screwy!



## Hukas (Mar 8, 2006)

ok, i got D&D stormreach and installed it awsome, i was about to play when my screen was all screwy(only when playing 3d games, Starcraft works fine). a picture of what it looks like is here.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/Hukas/sasfd.jpg <---D&D: S (im at character creation screen in this one)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/Hukas/asdf.jpg <------World of Warcraft(im at login screen here and am queued)
everything works, and i can log in and such, i ran dxdiag and found that im running on DirectX 9.0b(newest is 9.0c) but when i tryed to update it, it would run threw and say installation complete, i restart and still running DirectX 9.0b, this is very frustrating because it also affects World of Warcraft and RF online.
few things:
1) im not a computer expert kinda person, so if u use prefixes and computer terms u'll lose me. I didnt even know about dxdiag until a friend showed me and couldnt find the problem
2)i tryed trouble shoot and all it gave me was a solid 5-6minute laugh. all it said was to run dxdiag and update it, and when i clicked no, this didnt fix the problem, is instantly went to troubleshoot cant help u, run windows update(which doesnt help as DirectX wont update)
3)i've tryed reformatting the computer and for some magical reason it's stuck at 9.0b

so please for the love of all that is holy HELP ME! i've tryed both tech support forums and all they said was update DirectX, im hoping i could get a real fix here. thanks in advanced for the help.
PS: i used spellcheck to make sure i spelled things correct, but my grammer sucks, so im sorry.


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello Hukas and welcome to TSG!

Have you got the Microsoft .NET 2.0 framework installed?


----------



## Hukas (Mar 8, 2006)

not sure, i am doing so right now. will edit as things change.

DLed and started up microsoft .Net Frameworks(x86). i clicked repair and am now restarting.
tryed updating DirectX and still not working. i will try to uninstall and reinstall this time.
reinstalled and it said:
It is highly recommended that you download and install the latest service packs and security updates for this product.

For more information, visit the following Web site:
Product Support Center(http://support.microsoft.com/)
now what?


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

I only asked if you have it because it is been known to cause problems with DirectX.

Click start > click run > type dxdiag > click ok > click on the directX files tab
Are there any problems with any of the files.


----------



## Hukas (Mar 8, 2006)

* the file system.dll is missing
* You should reinstall DirectX to get the latest version.


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

I've been doing some research and it appears your not alone in this.

Some people on other forums have suggested using DirectX Eradicator to remove it and then install the latest again.


----------



## Hukas (Mar 8, 2006)

where can i get this DirectX erdaicator? dont i need it to run windows?


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=626


----------



## Hukas (Mar 8, 2006)

-edit-
SUCCESS!!!!!!!! DirectX is updated(did a windows repair since DirectX Eradicator didnt work),but the same problem. all i've goten so far is DirectX to update. 
i know get:
DxDiag Error
Error: Problem getting extra sound info, result code = 0x80070057
something about sound now....but my graffics are still screwy.
under DirectX Files
Notes
The file system.dll is missing!
several files (ddraw.dll, d3d8.dll,d3dim700.dll) are old versions, which could cause problems.
You shoul reinstall DirectX to get the latest version.
*-1:48AM*
ran DirectX Eradicator, and it works!
reinstall DirectX 9.0c WORKS!!!!!!!
now there is no errors or ANYTHING WRONG!
problem is still there.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Problems were found in the system registry. Details are available in the saved text file.
You should reinstall DirectX to get the latest version.
To test DirectDraw functionality, click the "Test DirectDraw" button above.
To test Direct3D functionality, click the "Test Direct3D" button above.
these are the notes on Display tab.


----------



## Hukas (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks for all your help! it now works properly, and i hope i wasnt a bother to ya.


----------

